# 1010 Radiator "Jerry-Rig"



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

Finally got the water-pump replaced on my 1010 Diesel, went to fill up the radiator (that I can't get off, because steering arm is stuck!) now, after having sat about a month or so, the radiator is leaking all over the place... :-( 

Since I can't go with a replacement radiator, I need to "jerry-rig" a new radiator.... anyone have any suggestions where I can get a radiator that almost fits... ~16" wide and ~18" tall


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Is this radiator so bad off that it is not repairable? A good radiator shop should be able to do something with it.

Worst case (and I am NOT a big fan of this) is to try some radiator stop leak which I suspect you may have already tried and did not work.


----------



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

As strange as it sounds, I can't get the radiator out to fix it.... The steering shaft goes right thru the radiator, and i can't that off because I can't get the vertical steering shaft off, because i can't get the steering arm off, because I can't the front axel off because the lock screw snapped off. Burnt out 6 drill bits trying to drill out the screw...

This leaves me with one option to cut out the radiator, and find a new one that will fit under the steering shaft....

Does anyone have the phone number of the JD Engineer that designed this machine, I have a few choice words for him....


----------



## dvknutson (Apr 12, 2010)

Try a cobalt drill bit - They are a bit pricey but cheaper then a new Rad.


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

The other trick you can try to free up that broken bolt is soaking it with penetrating oil almost daily for a few days or weeks. Then try some heat from a torch or good heat lamp. The heat lamp will take longer. Then let it cool and soak with more penetrating oil. You may have to repeat this a few times. I've had good luck with this procedure. If you can, find a left hand drill bit to drill out the center for an easy out. Most times I haven't had to use the easy-out, the left hand drill bit grabs and spins the broken bolt out.


----------



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

You guys are not going to like this, but I crammed in a radiator from a early 80's Ford Escort...... had to cut the brackets and the hood a bit to fit the custom hoses I had to make.... but it works and I'm back to work....

:tractorsm


----------

